# Grained box



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

MDF box grained in traditional oil scumble and oil overglaze. Progress pic and completed graining. I still have to clearcoat it :thumbup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wow 

cool :thumbup1:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks cool.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Irishmike said:


> MDF box grained in traditional oil scumble and oil overglaze. Progress pic and completed graining. I still have to clearcoat it :thumbup:


Very Nice Mike..... 


Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would like to learn how to do stuff like this, I have been watching youtube videos trying to figure out what tools and with the different methods which will work best for me. I am going to pick up a slab of mdf and just pratice, as for building the box carpentry is a whole different ball game I really really suck at it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I've dabbled a little into this, not an expert in any means, but a flat surface isn't all that hard.

What about faux graining or staining a fiberglass door with groves, curves, etc. ? That's a pain in the rear and I admit I think I suck at it, would love to learn how to do them better/easier.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I've dabbled a little into this, not an expert in any means, but a flat surface isn't all that hard.
> 
> What about faux graining or staining a fiberglass door with groves, curves, etc. ? That's a pain in the rear and I admit I think I suck at it, would love to learn how to do them better/easier.



I am going to pratice this on my door some time next week or next weekend.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I am going to pratice this on my door some time next week or next weekend.



Curious, what kind of door are you going to practice on? And with what products?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Curious, what kind of door are you going to practice on? And with what products?


It's a smooth Anderson fiberglass door, I am not sure which product yet, I am thinking maybe Old Masters. If it comes out not so good I will just paint it after lol. We did a grain embossed door a couple weeks ago and it came out great, with this I have a graining tool I want to try.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds fun, I'm in the same boat almost, got a smooth steel door I want to mess with it but paint sounds a lot faster to me. 

I haven't had a lot of luck with graining tools, they tend to slide on me when I try to rock them.

Edit: I recently did some recessed can trims that came our pretty good, problem is I'm not sure if I can get that technique to work on a larger surface with radius arch top/details in the door. We shall see I suppose.

Good luck to yah, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Sounds fun, I'm in the same boat almost, got a smooth steel door I want to mess with it but paint sounds a lot faster to me.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of luck with graining tools, they tend to slide on me when I try to rock them.
> 
> ...


I saw a youtube video a lady did, she said pratice on a piece of paper to get a feel for the rocking motion, I plan on this first, maybe a piece of sheetmetal I have here once i get the rocking feel I will attempt the door. I will post pics of before and after.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I saw a youtube video a lady did, she said pratice on a piece of paper to get a feel for the rocking motion, I plan on this first, maybe a piece of sheetmetal I have here once i get the rocking feel I will attempt the door. I will post pics of before and after.


Yeah def. let us know. I think the key too also is not to have a lot of product (stain/glaze) on the item being grained as chances are it'll probably slip and slide around more. Might even be better to let it tack up a bit, who knows. 

Good luck, let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

This box was a sort of practice session for me as I don't do a lot of graining! Give it a shot guys, all I used on this was an artists fan brush pushed rather than pulled through the glaze for the straight grain then softened with a badger softener. The burr grain was produced by twisting the fan in the glaze with varying pressure then lightly softening. Remember if you use slow enough drying glazes you can just wipe it off if you are not happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

michael tust said:


> Very Nice Mike.....
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


High praise indeed Michael, I am not qualified to lace your boots sir your work is magnificent!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah def. let us know. I think the key too also is not to have a lot of product (stain/glaze) on the item being grained as chances are it'll probably slip and slide around more. Might even be better to let it tack up a bit, who knows.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it comes out.



I picked up a quart of Old Masters Rich mahogany to try on the door, We used this color/produt recently on a embossed grain textured fiberglass door and like the color, I hope it come out good, I will post pics of before and after as long as I like the after other wise it will be painted. I am not sure how I will do the panels with the graining tool yet.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work on that box !:notworthy: I still prefer a bare box tho !:thumbsup:


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

A bare box is good just not a box with behr on it


----------

